# postpartum body odors(possible TMI)



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

i'm having some serious odor issues. my B.O. is out of control and i'm offened by my own vaginal odor. i've always had problems with B.O. but it seems even worse now. i have 3 natural deodorants i rotate that don't seem to be working anymore. i'm tempted to use mainstream deodorants again. i'm just over 4 weeks PP and terribly self conscience about my vaginal odor. it's strong enough to make me wonder if i have an infection although i have no signs of one. i'm still bleeding but it comes and goes in spurts. i have my PP check up next week and i'll be talking to my midwife about it. i don't want to get intimate with DP because i smell. is it hormones? is there anything i can do or take to help?


----------



## lastrid (Jan 20, 2007)

I had this problem too. I SWORE I had some kind of infection, but I didn't. I guess it was hormones because it finally went away. The way I dealt with it was to wash my pits with baking soda, use my natural deoderant (a Nature's Gate roll-on) and then pat a little bit of baking soda on top of the deoderant. I got irritated if I did that every day, so I usually do that every other day. As for the lady parts, I took a Reuteri probiotic every day, didn't use any soap, and washed the outside of my vulva with baking soda and the inside with just water. It seemed to help a lot until my hormones balanced out, probably around six months pp or so.


----------



## Robert Goodman (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meg-momto2* 
my B.O. is out of control and i'm offened by my own vaginal odor.

What does it smell like?

I know these things can be hard to describe; the words some use often don't correspond to the smells I smell. Last month I had a pseudomonas infection of a surgical wound site, and it was identified by the podiatrist on the basis of its "fruity" odor, having changed from the rotten-fish amine smell of putrefaction. It smelled some kind of sweet to me, but I wouldn't identify it as "fruity", or even less so as Concord grape, which is how some characterize pseuds. And acetone, also identified by others as fruity or rotten-fruit, doesn't smell like any fruit, rotten or otherwise, that I've ever smelled.

Quote:

i've always had problems with B.O. but it seems even worse now. i have 3 natural deodorants i rotate that don't seem to be working anymore. i'm tempted to use mainstream deodorants again. i'm just over 4 weeks PP and terribly self conscience about my vaginal odor. it's strong enough to make me wonder if i have an infection although i have no signs of one. i'm still bleeding but it comes and goes in spurts. i have my PP check up next week and i'll be talking to my midwife about it. i don't want to get intimate with DP because i smell.
Then can you be sure it's not your own sense of smell that's off?

Robert


----------



## Fletchersmama (May 23, 2003)

I was terribly offended by my own odors for about the first six months pp. For me alot has to do with my diet - went off caffeine and I don't even need deodorant most days.

Vaginal odor is different though, I still think it's connected with my diet - but harder to pinpoint. I also think it has LOTS to do with hormones. Not so stinky as really really really strong. I am already noticing it again with this pregnancy.

I changed undies alot when it bothered me, even tried putting a little baking soda on my undies - not sure if that helped. I know after ds's birth it made me wary of being intimate too. My dh always said he didn't notice it and that I was oversensitive to the smell.

Hang in there, it will get better! Try the probiotics too, that could help lots.


----------

